# Bolorute



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand die Bolorute von A-Dömäne hat oder kennt und etwas dazu sagen kann.

Hier die Angaben der Rute:


*AsterX Bolognese*


Neu sind diese absoluten High-End Ruten. Das geringe Gewicht kombiniert mit einer straffen, sehr schnellen Aktion bilden die wichtigsten Features dieser Traumserie. Gerade an Flüssen ist diese Rute der Traum aller Angler! Die Pose lässt sich mit dieser Rute wunderbar führen. Die Blanks der Ruten sind trotz der schnellen Aktion schön dünn, ein Handeln mit dieser Rute ist daher sehr angenehm.  

*AsterX Bolognese [6,00m]* 
*Transportlänge* 148cm
*Wurfgewicht* 5 - 25g
*Teile* 6
*Ringe* 9
*Gewicht* 242g

*AsterX Bolognese [7,00m]* 
*Transportlänge* 154cm
*Wurfgewicht* 5 - 25g
*Teile* 7
*Ringe* 10
*Gewicht* 318g

*AsterX Bolognese [8,00m]* 
*Transportlänge* 151cm
*Wurfgewicht* 5 - 25g
*Teile* 8
*Ringe* 10
*Gewicht* 369g



Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe#6

Gruß
Stefan#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Ich habe ja schon gesagt was ich davon halte.#6
Siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3045952&postcount=2

Evtl. kennt ja noch jemand die Ruten . . .#h


----------



## Bolofreak (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Hört sich interessant an. Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bolorute. Was ist A-Domäne? Wo kann man die Rute anschauen und mal in die hand nehmen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1993_AsterX-Bolognese.html

#h


----------



## DerStipper (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Hmm also vom Preisleistungsverhältniss sieht das ja echt gut aus. Vorallem wenn die echt so gut abschneidet wie du sagst.
Und naja fals es einen Bruch gibt, gibts ja immernoch den PoleDoc^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Nur noch als Anmerkung.
Die 8 Meter Version der AsterX kenne ich nicht.
Auch würde ich nie von einer Bolo die maximal verfügbare Länge kaufen. Da ist immer das Material ausgereizt. Darum gibts die auch nicht länger.
Die längsten Längen werden immer schwabbeliger. Wenn ich also eine 8m bräuchte, müsste es das Modell bis mindestens 9 Meter Länge zu kaufen geben.
Ansonsten lieber eine Preisklasse höher gucken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Hab mir die 6m bestellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Hab mir die 6m bestellt.




#6#6#6

Da wirste sehr viel Freude dran haben. 
Vergleich sie ruhig mal mit teureren Modellen wenn du am Wasser andere Bolo-Angler triffst.#h


----------



## Dunraven (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Und naja fals es einen Bruch gibt, gibts ja immernoch den PoleDoc^^



Wobei der bei Bolos gerne mal an die Grenzen kommt. Bei einem Bekannten hat es den Griff erwischt, um den z.B. zu tauschen müsste man alle anderen Teile vom Ring befreien um die wieder durch das Griffstück schieben zu können. Da passt dann oft Preis/Aufwand nicht mehr zur Rute.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Das macht man doch selbst.

Auf die Art und Weise habe ich schon öfter Bolos auseinandergenommen/Teile getauscht/lackiert oder durch entfernen des Handteils kürzer gemacht.|wavey:


----------



## DerStipper (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Soo jetzt habe ich auch noch eine Frage. Bei einer durchschnittlichen Wassertiefe von 3,5-4,5 max. 5m, welche länge fische ich dann am besten?
Also die 4,5-5m gibts auf 30-35m wenn es in die Schiffahrtsrinne geht. Ist aber auch für die Bolo gerade als Anfänger warscheinlich recht weit draußen. Eine 6m Bolo würde da doch sicher langen oder nicht?


----------



## Tricast (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Als Bolorute rechnet man ungefähr mit der 3-fachen, 4-fachen Rutenlänge im Fließgewässer. Bei einer Angelentfernung von 30 bis 35 Meter solte die Rute nicht kürzer als 7 oder 8 Meter sein sonst kann man nicht genug Schnur aus dem Wasser halten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Bei 3,5 bis 4,5m Wassertiefe in 35 Metern Entfernung, in der Strömung würde ich auf die Pose verzichten und eine Feederrute nehmen.#h

Damit kriegste wenigstens den Anhieb durch.


----------



## Dunraven (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Nur darfst Du sie nicht benutzen wenn das ein Angeln mit tragender Pose ist.
Von daher ist die also uninteressant für Leute die auch mal zu einem Angeln gehen. Denn nur durch privat auch mal probieren lernen sie es ja, und mir scheint darum geht es ihm wohl auch (zumindest deutet der Nick in die Richtung). Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal da mehr machen, denn mangels Flüsse nutzte ich die Bolo auch zu selten, obwohl ich ein Set von 6 bis 9m habe. Liegt auch daran das ich dann meist zur Feeder greife wenn sie erlaubt ist, nur wird das Angeln mit der Bolo dadurch dann nicht besser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Da haste richtig.:q

Auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Vielleicht sagt er noch ob er nur privat da angeln will oder . . .#h


----------



## DerStipper (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Ja geht eigentlich im die Hege- und Vereinsfischen. Und da ist momentan noch die Feeder untersagt. Warscheinlich wird sie für ein paar Fischen erlaubt, zumindestens Vereinsintern, bei anderen Hegefischen ist ja meist Pose angesagt.
Auf die 30-35m komme ich da dort die Schiffahrtsrinne im Durchschnitt beginnt. Sprich da sitzen die Barben. In einer außen Kurve beginnt sie allerdings schon bei 20m. Aber da sind die Fischen leider eher selten.
Den Beginn der Rinne messe ich jetzt mal an den Bojen ab. Genau ausgelotet habe ich das noch nicht. Vielleicht beginnt sie ja auch schon einige Meter vorher.
Bei den Fischen, bei denen die Feeder erlaubt ist werde ich aufjedenfall mit der Feeder und Whip oder Pole fischen, bei den anderen kann ich ja dann auf Pole und Bolo zurückgreifen. Allerdings habe ich noch nie richtig mit einer Bolo gefischt. Wenn ihr aber sagt, dass der 1m also 7 und nicht 6m so viel ausmachen, werde ich mir erst die 7er kaufen und dann mal schauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

7 Meter finde ich als gute Universallänge bei Bolos am Fluss. 
Noch handlich aber trotzdem lang genug um die Schnur zu dirigieren.

Solche Extreme wie bei dir können auch längere Bolos erforderlich machen, allerdings werden die unhandlich wie ich finde.
Aber alles zu seinem Zweck.


----------



## DerStipper (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Noch länger wird dank den netten Bäumen im Uferbereich glaube ich recht schwierig. Habe vor Jahren mal eine Bolo gehabt, aber habe damit eigentlich nur gestippt. Den Lämmerschwanz habe ich aber zum Glück nicht mehr.
Deswegen suche ich halt eine neue und wenn die von der Domäne echt so gut sind auch in 7m werde ich mir die wohl zulegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Auf jeden Fall.#6


----------



## Bolofreak (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Das sieht cool aus. Hat jemand die DVD gesehen? Günter Horler ist ein super Angler, habe schon so manchen Bericht von ihm gelesen. Eine DVD könnte daher sehr interessant sein.

Gruß

Bolofreak


----------



## Bolofreak (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Hat keiner die DVD gesehen? Gut, ich werde sie mir mal bestellen und dann berichten.

Gruß

Bolofreak


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Montag kam der Paketmann mit der Rute. Macht einen super Eindruck!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Montag kam der Paketmann mit der Rute. Macht einen super Eindruck!




#6

:m:m:m


----------



## DerStipper (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Für mich wird sich morgen entscheiden ob neue Feederkombo oder Bolokombo. So oder so, ein Gewinn^^


----------



## cedde (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Also als Bolo kann ich 2Recht Preisgünstige Ruten empfehlen, 
Einmal die Mitchell Premium2 Bolo und einmal die Browning Ambition Pro Bolo!
Wenn ihr Links wissen wollt! Schickt mir Pn!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*



cedde schrieb:


> Also als Bolo kann ich 2Recht Preisgünstige Ruten empfehlen,
> Einmal die Mitchell Premium2 Bolo und einmal die Browning Ambition Pro Bolo!
> Wenn ihr Links wissen wollt! Schickt mir Pn!



Für jemanden der keine grossen Ansprüche stellt oder selten damit angelt sicher in Ordnung, aber da ist viel Luft nach oben  . . .|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

So, war gestern mit der Rute noch für 1h am Wasser ( natürlich nix gefangen). Wollte mal testen, wie sich die Pose mit der Rute führen lässt.
Fazit: Klasse Rute! Für den Preis war es nicht zu erwarten!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Ich darf mal ja?:q:q




Dorsch888 schrieb:


> So, war gestern mit der Rute noch für 1h am Wasser ( natürlich nix gefangen). Wollte mal testen, wie sich die Pose mit der Rute führen lässt.
> Fazit:* Klasse Rute! Für den Preis war es nicht zu erwarten!*




#6#6#6


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Klingt ja fast, das man so eine Rute haben muss.
Endlich mal wieder ein Bericht ohne viel dafür, dagegen und Gezeter.
Schön


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Stimmt,
und die Aktion der Rute ist klasse-Konnte ich gut ausprobieren, da ich nen guten Astbiss hatte....


----------



## Stippi (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass die AsterX vieles in den Schatten stellt. Habe sie mir auch auf Anraten von Prof. Tinca gekauft, nachdem ich meine Browning Syntec Evo 2 gekillt habe. Die Rute ist ein Traum, schöne Aktion und ordentlich Bums im Rückrad- ich bin mehr als begeistert! Tolle Verarbeitung bei dem Preis. Fische sie in 6m in der Werra bei mittlerer bis harter Strömung mit Posen um die 10- 12 g


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen eine Bolo und einer Match-Rute erklären?

Kann ich nicht mit beiden genauso Angeln nur das die Bolo üblicherweise länger ist und zum Posenfischen besser geieignet ist?


----------



## Bentham (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Die Bolorute ist üblicherweise länger und hat kleinere Ringe. Sie ist prinzipiell eine beringte Stipprute, während du mit einer Matchrute die Montage eher wirfst. Daneben gibt es dann noch Floatruten, die für größere Posen/Waggler gedacht sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Boloruten fangen etwa bei 5 Meten Länge an  und Matchruten enden dort.
Auch sind Bolos teleskopisch und Matchruten klassischerweise Steckruten, selten Teleruten.


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Würdet Ihr in meinem Fall eher eine Bolo oder eine Match-Rute empfehlen?

Zum Köfi und Karpfen-Angeln gehe ich meistens an den Seen zum Angeln.

Forelle, Barbe ect. gibt es aber auch im Fluss, mein Hausgewässer die Leine. Mittelstark fließend. Ca 30m breit...meist flach aber auch mal sehr tief.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Ganz klar 'ne Bolo!
Die Matchrute müsste auf jeden Fall 4,5m haben und würde immer noch keinen Spaß machen; da fehlt die Länge.


----------



## Aloha (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Ich dachte immer am See ist eine Matchrute besser
und am Fluss eine Bolo. Oder nimmt man die Match nur zum Angeln mit Wagglern ???


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Wo kann ich die Rute bestellen? Was für eine Rolle würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Aber bitte nur Rollen vorschlagen die sich bewährt haben und qualitativ hochwertig sind.
*
AsterX Bolognese [6,00m]* 
*Transportlänge* 148cm
*Wurfgewicht* 5 - 25g
*Teile* 6
*Ringe* 9
*Gewicht* 242g


----------



## Aloha (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Die Rute gibt es z.B bei der Angeldomäne
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1993_AsterX-Bolognese.html


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Da habe ich schon geguckt und da ist leider nur noch die 8m Variante verfügbar #d


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*



Henny0710 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die Rute bestellen? Was für eine Rolle würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Aber bitte nur Rollen vorschlagen die sich bewährt haben und qualitativ hochwertig sind.
> *
> AsterX Bolognese [6,00m]*
> *Transportlänge* 148cm
> ...




Gar nicht mehr.#d

Die aus dem Sortiment und Anfang nächsten Jahres kommt der Nachfolger(lt. Angeldomäne).
Wie die sich dann so macht werden wir sehen.|bigeyes

Noch empfehlen kann ich dir Browning CC Bolo. Hier z.B. günstig(inkl. Vers.): http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...neserute-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_108/id/5294

Ansonsten Shimano Nexave, Technium, Speedmaster und höher . . .|wavey:


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Die Rute sollte nicht viel mehr als 100Euro kosten. Schade das die AsterX ausverkauft ist. Werde bei Angeldomäne mal anrufen und fragen wann die den Nachvolger der AterX Rute verkaufen.

Is ja bald Weihnachten |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Bis auf die AsterX gibt es für ein bissl über 100 Flöhe nix Vergleichbares.|kopfkrat


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Habe da mal angerufen...die nette Dame meinte es ist kein Nachvolgeprodukt dieser Rute vorgesehen. Sie versucht aber noch irgendwo eine 6m Rute aufzutreiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*



Henny0710 schrieb:


> Habe da mal angerufen...die nette Dame meinte es ist kein Nachvolgeprodukt dieser Rute vorgesehen. Sie versucht aber noch irgendwo eine 6m Rute aufzutreiben.




Dann weiß die Gute wohl (noch) nix davon.
Die Auskunft von AD war eindeutig.

Rute wird optisch aufgewertet und der Blank leicht modifiziert. Was auch immer das heißt.

Freunde dich lieber mit dem Gedanken an, eine andere Rute zu kaufen. Notfalls auch ein bissl teurer denn die AsterX war einsamer P/L Sieger.|rolleyes


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Nix für ungut aber Sie hat noch eine für mich:z

Könnt Ihr mir eine passende Rolle vorschlagen?


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Nimmt man für so eine Rute eine Heck-Front-Bremse. Freilauf Rolle oder was?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Glückwunsch.#6

An deinem Flüsschen reicht eine 2000er bis 3000er, je nach Lieblingsmarke.

Eine gute Bremse ist immer wichtig.

Wie teuer darf sie sein und magste lieber Heck- oder Frontbremse?

Freilauf ist unnötig und eher etwas für Ruten, die man nicht ständig in der Hand hält/beaufsichtigt.


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Ich mag lieber Heckbremsen. Die Rolle sollte auch nicht mehr als 100Euro kosten. Für den Preis sollte doch was vernünftiges zu finden sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

So teuer muss sie nicht sein, ist ja keinen schweren Belastungen wie eine Spinnrolle oder Großfischrolle ausgesetzt.

Shimano Exage, Super GT u.ä reichen vollkommen.
Browning hat auch einige sehr taugliche Heckbremsmodelle im Angebot.: Backfire, Xitan, Carboxy . . .
Daiwa Harrier, Procaster . . .

Wichtig ist nur, dass die bremse fein anläuft und die Rolle nicht zu schwer ist. Am besten guckst du mal Laden, was dir so gefällt und zur Rute passt.:m


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Diese Rolle würde mir auch gefallen und ist auch nicht so schwer vom Gewicht und über Penn hab ich auch nichts schlechtes bisher gehört. Was meint ihr?

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2767_Sargus-SG.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Die Rollen sind gute Spinnrollen.

Kanste aber erst 3000er Größe gebrauchen, da die 2000er keine endlose Rücklaufsperre hat und mir wäre eine 3000er Metallrolle zu fett anner Bolo.

Außerdem hat die Frontbremse.:m


Henny0710 schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber Heckbremsen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

AD hat doch Rollen mit Heckbremse:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/index.....html/XTCsid/73f6595b5f3647f3bca8231c4f1200de

Die Banax und Abu kenne ich nicht und die anderen sind alle OK. 

Frontbremsrollen natürlich auch aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Das ist eine robuste Raubfischrute zum Spinnfischen oder Angeln in Norwegen (in den Größen ab 4000 aufwärts). Die ist gut, aber so schwer muss es nicht sein. Die Shimano Exage als Matchversion ist für ca. 50 Euro schon gut zu gebrauchen. Die Red Arc als Matchversion liegt auch im Angebot zur Messe oder zu Weihnachten oftmals bei 50 Euro und ist auch leichter. Nichts desto trotz ist die Sargus eine gute Rolle, nur eben eher fürs harte Angeln und nicht fürs Matchfischen mit Matchrute oder Bolo. Wenn Du allerdings etwas schwereres haben willst um die Rute auzubalancieren, dann wäre sie eben evt. eine Überlegung wert, aber eine übliche Rolle dafür ist das nicht.


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Da habt ihr auch wieder Recht.
Was haltet Ihr von der Red Arc mit 0,28mm Schnurfassung. Die wird ja auch in den höchsten Tönen gelobt.

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/cPath/1_5/info/p1839_Red-Arc-Tuff-Body-W-S-10-000.html


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Es wird nun diese Rolle. 2500FC dürfte nicht zu übediemensioniert sein. Obwohl mir die 1000FC auch gefällt nur reichen 90m Schnur?

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4973_Exage-FC.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Die 2500er ist gut.

Bei zu kleinen Spulen kringelt die Schnur stärker.


----------



## Henny0710 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Danke für eure Hilfe Leute :m

Ich freu mich schon auf den Weihnachtsmann |wavey:


----------



## Slick (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Da die AsterX Bolognese in 7m ausverkauft ist,habe ich mir eine
Shimano Nexave CX T5-700 GT mit einer 4000er Nexave FB(die Farbe stand im Vordergrund) Rolle geholt.

Ich sag nur ein Taum.:l

p.s. Professor Tincas Beiträge haben den Ausschlag gegeben|supergri

So hilfreich kann ein Forum sein.#6

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/3156/bild0233w.th.jpg


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Fein. #6



Ist auch schön wenn mal jemand Rückmeldung gibt und nicht nur Infos nimmt und dann wieder verschwindet.
|bla:#h


----------



## Henny0710 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Ich hab nun auch meine schöne Bolo-Rute, AsterX geschenkt bekommen.

Ich hab gehört und gelesen das man Match-Schnüre aufgrund der Dehnung verwenden sollte. Ist dem so? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine Schnur empfehlen? 

Wünsch euch noch schöne Feiertage


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bolorute*

Monos haben alle eine gewissen Dehnung und es gibt endlos viele taugliche Schnüre auf dem Markt.

Nimm eine, die zu den Gewässerverhältnissen und den anvisierten Fischen passt.

#6


----------



## Bentham (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bolorute*

Hab jetzt auch eine bestellt. Folgende Kombination ist es geworden:
Rute: Shimano Speedmaster BX 7m 20g
Rolle: Shimano Exage 3000 MHSRC DH
Schnur: Tubertini UC-10


----------



## Rotfeder48 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bolorute*

|kopfkrat sorry, ich versuch mal hier weiter zu machen oder neu anzufangen.
BOLORUTE  
*Ich weiß*,ich brauch eine Bolo(anfänger) für's Stippen im MLK.
Da ich finanziell nicht stark bin und ich keine 15,- € Rute versuchen will (von diesen Dingern hab ich schon genug) 
bin ich nun auf 2 Ruten gestoßen,die mir zwar auch (finanziell) weh tun, aber darunter geht es wohl nicht.
Die erste ist die *Mitchell Premium 2 Bolo*, die könnte ich im Laden für 48,- haben.
Die zweite gibt es bei Askari: *Browning Ambition Pro Bolo* für 49,99 / dazu sollte ich noch vermerken,daß ich anfänger auf diesem Gebiet bin und durch ausprobieren am Wasser und im Laden ich mich auf 5m festgelegt habe.
btw. natürlich muß ich noch bemerken (um rauszufinden welche Schnur,Rolle und Montage) um welchen Zielfisch es geht. Also Zielfische sind, bei einer größe von 10-13cm: Plötze,Rotfeder,Güster und auch kleinere Schleien.
Letztere mehr im heimatlichen Weiher als im Kanal.
Ich hoffe, eine von den beiden Ruten auch gelegentlich am Kiessee und in der Weser einzusetzen zu können.
Bin ich auf der richtigen Spur? Oder liege ich völlig daneben?
Anglergruß in die Breite


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bolorute*



Rotfeder48 schrieb:


> Bin ich auf der richtigen Spur? Oder liege ich völlig daneben?
> Anglergruß in die Breite



Bist auf der richtigen Fährte!  Deine Zielfische können aber auch durchaus größer als handlang sein #6
Mit ner z.b. guten Mono (Stroft) in ..... joar.... 0,20mm und ner Rolle mit ner feinen Bremse rocken gute Satzkarpfen und Schleien so richtig!


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bolorute*

@rotfeder48,

ich denke die rute soll wenigsten 6m sein....bei 5m bist du gerade mal knapp über matchrutenlänge

im fließgewässer mit stromaufwärts-winde ist die längere bolo klar im vorteil (verzögertes fischen/anhalten)

auch wenn du z.b im kanal mit fest stehender pose angeln möchtest hast du die möglichkeit bis ca 5m tiefe zu fischen...

der bei uns ausgebaute DEK hat an manchen stellen eine tiefe bis 5m....das kannst du mit einer 5m bolo (pose feststehend) vergessen

*mein vorschlag wäre: *
vielleicht noch etwas sparen und/oder eine gebrauchte rute von 6-7m kaufen

gruss
ulli :g


----------

